# Como hacer un cargador de bateria para automoviles.



## antonioxhz (Jun 1, 2012)

Queria saber si con una fuente de poder de PC de 400w, podria fabricar un cargador para la bateria de mi automovil, espero respuestas, perdonen pero estoy  recien empezando en lo que es la electronica


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola, *antonioxhz* cordial saludo y bienvenido al FORO
Te comento 

Para una batería de auto es conveniente usar uno a transformador, con respecto a la tensión de carga es bueno usar tensiones de 13V a 15V max que es como trabaja la mayoría de estos y la fuente de PC es de 12v y si mides con el tester veras que en verdad es menos que eso por lo que si carga lo hará mal, pero si la mejoras en una sección del FORO esta donde se mejoran las fuentes de PC puede que lo reformes para que cargue bien 

 *modificar fuente de pc*

Un saludo


----------



## antonioxhz (Jun 2, 2012)

Dale, lo leere y te digo , muchas gracias


----------



## analogico (Jun 2, 2012)

antonioxhz dijo:


> Dale, lo leere y te digo , muchas gracias


http://www.clubcbf.es/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=14503




este lo encontre hace tiempo por casualidad lo guarde por si acaso algún día necesitaba un cargador


----------



## antonioxhz (Jun 2, 2012)

analogico dijo:


> http://www.clubcbf.es/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=14503
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dale muchas gracias, intentare hacerlo y espero no quemar cosillas


----------

